# Florist



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Anybody recommend a reasonably priced florist or does such a thing not exist in Dubai?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I like the online one: flowersdubai.com - online flowershop for sending flowers to uae - FREE SHIPPING !!!
They have a decent selection and even do deliveries. Very convenient.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Do they sell pink carnations?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

How about some black roses.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

How about you both combine it and send me a bouquet?!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I actually buy all my flowers from Spinneys. If you go there early in the morning, the bouquets are still fresh and there is a very large selection to choose from.
I believe that Time Out ran a feature on florists in Dubai a while back as well and had a few recommendations.


----------

